# HVAC troubles



## BOTA:77 (Sep 22, 2007)

Ran into a little problem about 2 days ago..

A/C stopped working. Didnt really notice until my son said it was warm in the house. So I go check the thermostat and by what I see it "should" be cooling the house. So I turn the setting down more and still nothing.

Just out of curiosity I decided to try just the heater (not really the season for it just thought I would try it)... nothing.

Last option is to try just the fan by itself... you guessed it.. nothing..

So I proceed to the breaker boxes. No breakers are tripped and both fuses in the box outside by the air unit are good.

I took my multimeter and checked for voltage at the door switch (with the door off), which I have 120VAC (on both sides which tells me that the door switch is broke but I still have power).

I have already replaced the thermostat with a newer digital one as one of my "troubleshooting steps", hooking it up wire for wire so that should eliminate the thermostat.

I do have a HVAC rep that is supposed to be coming by next week ( I hope) to take a look at it.

Is there anything else that I can check?? Maybe a reset somewhere?

The make and model #'s are as follows:

*FURNACE*
Ruud
Model # UGDA-100C-ER
Serial # F4091 2094
100,000 BTU

*A/C*
Ruud 
Model # UAFD-031JAS
Serial # 4729 F481 3153

I did notice that on the A/C unit the MFG date was 12/91. I have no idea when these units were installed as I just purchased this house back in May. 

Time to see if that AHS Home Warranty was worht the money!

Any help would be greatly appreciated and I can give you pictures of anything that you might need all you have to do is ask.

-Mike-


----------



## BOTA:77 (Sep 26, 2007)

I got the problem fixed... ended up being the door switch.. Go figure..


----------

